
Can anyone identify these early Apple employees? - jasonwilk
I recently got this photo of an early group at Apple. Can anyone identify these people? I would appreciate it!<p>Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;tqrdFSL
======
joezydeco
3rd picture down...

[http://www.folklore.org/ProjectView.py?project=Macintosh&gal...](http://www.folklore.org/ProjectView.py?project=Macintosh&gallery=1)

~~~
jasonwilk
Thanks!

